# Katie



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It is never easy. Enjoy those happy memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your precious Katie. 

I've always felt the ones that need us the most, always leave the biggest paw prints on our heart. Katie sounds like she was one of those special dogs. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

She was so sweet, so good with my granddaughter. So patient with River as a puppy who certainly tried her patience. He walks around looking for her. Dakota now lives behind me with my daughter and was a little confused for a day or two, but River still looks for her. It will take time for all of us.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for rescuing someone who needed you so much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Katie. I remember Katie's story and her heartworm treatment very well. She had wonderful life with you and went so peacefully. It is never easy for us left behind, hugs to you and your pups.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving her the life she deserved, I hope the good memories comfort you and your family.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

How very fortunate for Katie that you stepped in to take such good care of her! I am certain she knew how much you loved her. 
Sorry for your loss!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Katie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Aislinn said:


> For those who remember Katie, she went to sleep a few nights ago and went to the Rainbow Bridge. It took a few before I could post.
> 
> 
> She was 12, almost 13, not bad for a seven year old that they thought wouldn't have long due to the damage to her heart from heartworms. When I took her in she'd never been allowed in a house, had run free and did what she wanted, which is what got her in trouble. She had heavy heartworm infestation, but due to never having been in a house had also never been in a crate, so I had to quickly crate train her before she could begin treatment. She was skin and bones when she came. I wish I'd taken a current picture, but I hadn't. She'd greyed up a lot more, had slowed down, but still could get up by herself and wander around the fenced yard. We really miss her.
> ...


Like someone else said, Thank You for rescuing someone who needed you SO MUCH! God Bless Katie!
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her. Please email me the date she crossed and I will add her to the Rainbow Bridge List. My email: [email protected]


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Katie, even though you had a short time with her she definately wiggled into your heart, and I'm sure was glad that she found her forever home.

Remember the good times - they will help get you through these tough days


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our Honey was heartworm positive when we adopted her Dec. 7, 2002. So hard to keep them crated all those weeks. She was young and had to watch Hunter and KayCee who were just a little older than her be free to play, etc. But like your Katiem, she survived and we had her almost 12 years, making her 13+ I think that sometimes when an abused or ignored dog finds love and attention, they want to live longer and do so.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> She was so sweet, so good with my granddaughter. So patient with River as a puppy who certainly tried her patience. He walks around looking for her. Dakota now lives behind me with my daughter and was a little confused for a day or two, but River still looks for her. It will take time for all of us.


That's so heartbreaking to hear. Whenever we lose a dog or a loved one, it's always so hard on those of us left behind. 

It does take time, it's a long slow journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. I hope the emptiness you're feeling now will be replaced with memories of special times and you'll be able to smile when you think of them and Katie.


----------



## Bernard (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss... It's painful when we let them go but you can always look back to your treasured memories.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sorry - I just saw this today. I'm so sorry for your loss. How lucky she was to spend the last half of her life with you in a happy home.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

My deepest condolences. It's great to hear that she was loved and well cared for. She couldn't have wished for a better family.


----------

